# Celtics @ Suns



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns get to host the Celtics.










@









Starters 

PG - Steve Nash
SG - Raja Bell
SF - Shawn Marion
PF - Boris Diaw
C - Kurt Thomas

PG - Delonte West
SG - Tony Allen
SF - Paul Pierce
PF - Ryan Gomes
C - Raef LaFrentz



Celtics are coming off a big win over Utah and this will be a back-to-back on the road for them.
Paul Pierce had a huge night against the Jazz. Lets see if the Suns can come out hot tonight against the hungry Celtics.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks for making the thread. I forgot. But also wasnt this game supposed to be on ESPN? on schedule log posted in our forum says so. I see Bulls-Bucks advertized. What the hell?

Did you just get Supporting membership? I didn't notice it before, if not.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> thanks for making the thread. I forgot. But also wasnt this game supposed to be on ESPN? on schedule log posted in our forum says so. I see Bulls-Bucks advertized. What the hell?
> 
> Did you just get Supporting membership? I didn't notice it before, if not.



lol Yeah Steez bought me a membership.


And I didn't think it was on National TV.


But maybe it is.


I'll have to check.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ah ok.

But I do remember seeing this game beginning of the yr for ESPN as well as our schedule log. ****ers must've changed it. :curse:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Marion - 44pts 15rebs 3blcks 4stls.........


He really stepped it up since Nash couldn't buy a basket.


He was huge for the Suns.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> ah ok.
> 
> But I do remember seeing this game beginning of the yr for ESPN as well as our schedule log. ****ers must've changed it. :curse:


I think they did it because of the Celtics' crappy record this year more than anything else.

Good win for the Suns.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yoyo said:


> I think they did it because of the Celtics' crappy record this year more than anything else.
> 
> Good win for the Suns.



Like the Bucks and Bulls are much better.


I think they did it because the Suns, Mavs, Lakers, Rockets, and Spurs are always on TV.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns actually haven't been on national TV that much... I know since I'm always waiting for one of their games on the East Coast >_<

Anyways, Marion had a ridiculous night and Diaw had an awesome night as well. What was up with Nash today though? Was he hurt or hobbled at all?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

No, he was just off.


I've never seen him shoot so poorly.


I guarantee he'll have a nice night against the Bobcats.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Marion - 44pts 15rebs 3blcks 4stls.........
> 
> 
> He really stepped it up since Nash couldn't buy a basket.
> ...



holy ****. i saw he had 14 pts end of 1 and 23 at halftime. but damn. i had a feeling Nash wouldnt play well. 

since the game wasnt on i was so bored i took a nap.


and as for comment about Suns this yr on TV. last yr i don't think we were on as much as we will be this yr. They also added games for us last yr. 28 times including nba tv i think i remember reading. but i remember jan and feb not being a good month though this yr. we had quite a bit on nov and dec though from what i remembered also this yr.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh, well I found out why Nash wasn't playing well... He tweaked his knee during practice while shooting around... 

The full story can be found here at top of the page (it's the post-game quotes, and this was Coach D's): http://www.nba.com/suns/news/quotes_060222.html

Seems he hyper-extended it  Thankfully, we have a lil bit of rest until our next game which is on Saturday against Charlotte. So, he should be fine by then...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Wow at Marion's line tonight! Too bad people are still going to underrate him.

Diaw was also having a great night. He's becoming more consistent.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Marion is a beast.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

44 points 15 rebounds 4 steals 3 blocks


Yet still doesnt get enough props....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I bet if he avged 25 pts a game as he does it, people wouldn't say much at all.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

nah, the haters will just say, "Its the suns style of play that gets him extra shots".

"He cannot create for himself".... "He is a product of the system".... its getting tiring nowadays.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

true. probably pull anything out of their ***. but also thought at least some would love him if he were on their team and did what he did for us for theirs.


----------

